# The Legion Has Been Destroyed



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

or at least it has been forced into hiding. 

Commander Zero and I and the other faithful members of the FDL have made our message clear. We will not be intimidated.

:bx


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I would agree......if I knew what the hell you were talking about.  

KASR


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

KASR said:


> I would agree......if I knew what the hell you were talking about.
> 
> KASR


:tpd: WTF are they on about?!?


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

KASR said:


> I would agree......if I knew what the hell you were talking about.
> 
> KASR


:tpd: I think my problem is that im too new to understand all the inner workings of the Jungle yet. :r


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Sub-Cmdr Less-Than-Zero said:


> or *at least it has been forced into hiding. *
> Commander Zero and I and the other faithful members of the FDL have made our message clear. We will not be intimidated.
> 
> :bx


You are quick to draw conclusions......


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Explanation for the nyooboids:

It's quite simple really. There's a bunch of guys over on that side of the room like to go

"Blah! Blah! Blah! Blah! Blah!"​
while on the other side of the room there's a bunch of guys who like to go

"Yadda! Yadda! Yadda! Yadda! Yadda!"​
This thread ain't worth a damn without dc#s!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Explanation for the nyooboids:
> 
> It's quite simple really. There's a bunch of guys over on that side of the room like to go
> 
> ...


_Now_ I get it... :bx


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I think someones trying to stir up some chit....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

o...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Let's see the Legion has hit two targets... and Zero and his boys have yet to hit someone from the Legion... I would say that's Legion 2 and Zero 0

o :al :w


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I think someones trying to stir up some chit....


:tpd: I think someone just broke out the "*DOOKIE STICK*" and is trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This is old news. We knew who they were and we know what they were up to....and justice has been served.

*"We are LEGION"*


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

The Jungle sure is an interesting place..... o


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

WTF !!!!!!!!! 

I still dont understand !


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Huh! The birds have stopped singing! Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Huh! The birds have stopped singing! Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

OH...I seeee...so basically this is a thread that can be whored? Excellent.

It hurts when I pee.



KASR


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

KASR said:


> OH...I seeee...so basically this is a thread that can be whored? Excellent.
> 
> It hurts when I pee.
> 
> ...


It might seem like that to the uneducated eye. But to those in the know, this thread contains much information of vital and compelling importance.

But go ahead and post all you want, my friend. I could look at your avatar all day. :dr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> It might seem like that to the uneducated eye. But to those in the know, this thread contains much information of vital and compelling importance.
> 
> But go ahead and post all you want, my friend. I could look at your avatar all day. :dr


LOL!!! I've been trying to think of what I could do as my avatar at my 1000th post...it's been getting progressively "better" - by 2000 posts, I'll have to have adult-bouncer sponsor the darn thing!!! 

KASR


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Sub-Cmdr Less-Than-Zero said:


> or at least it has been forced into hiding.
> 
> Commander Zero and I and the other faithful members of the FDL have made our message clear. We will not be intimidated.
> 
> :bx


Ya...go blowo Legion is a force to be reckoned with. We have seen their devastation twice.:tg


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm sure they are still around watching and waiting.....


Us noobs have nothing to fear, they hit FOGs.


They do create nice **** threads though with their masive bombs.


Shawn


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Sub-Cmdr Less-Than-Zero said:


> or at least it has been forced into hiding.
> 
> Commander Zero and I and the other faithful members of the FDL have made our message clear. We will not be intimidated.
> 
> :bx


o



Klaatu Barada Nikto


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Legion said:


> o
> 
> 
> 
> Klaatu Barada Nikto


Holy crap! The magic incantation!!!!!

(runs to get my chainsaw)
KASR


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Mmmmmm... did someone say ****...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> OH...I seeee...so basically this is a thread that can be whored? Excellent.
> 
> It hurts when I pee.
> 
> ...


Really it hurts when I see someone pee.......:bn

ATL


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Really it hurts when I see someone pee.......:bn
> 
> ATL


How many people you been watching pee?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

backwoods said:


> How many people you been watching pee?


That is a professional job in sports...


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Huh! The birds have stopped singing! Did anyone else notice that?


:tpd:

Yeah I've noticed it's been quiet. The boasting has dropped down big time...remember talk of fearing the Legion? :r


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

I love this place! We've gotta be the weirdest bunch of cigar nuts. =)


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

The end is near....


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

White97Jimmy said:


> The end is near....


 Nah, they can't keep it up forever.

Shawn


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

backwoods said:


> How many people you been watching pee?


Every once in a while you see something posted on this forum that has taken pure talent to create. Nice jobo


----------

